# 522 Error



## Null (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know for how long, but the forums' cloudflare connection was dispensing a 522 error. The direct IP connection worked and other websites hosted on both the server and through cloudflare continued to work.

I'm looking into it. The most likely explanation is a throttle. If you know anything please PM me.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 22, 2014)

Should we expect downtimes for today?


----------



## Null (Aug 22, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Should we expect downtimes for today?


No idea. I'm looking into it now. I should not need to take the server offline.


----------



## Null (Aug 23, 2014)

whichever one of the dumb motherfuckers at apache thought that crashing the entire fucking server was favorable to operating without a missing log file can fucking kill themselves


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 23, 2014)

Gotta log 'em all!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 24, 2014)

Is this the reason I keep on randomly logging off while I'm just looking though the CWCki forums, or even when I'm about to post something? Or maybe it's just the shitty internet access in the place where I recently moved into? It's a bare-bones co-op where 30-or-so people are all vying for internet with perpetually only 1-2 bars.


----------



## Null (Aug 24, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Is this the reason I keep on randomly logging off while I'm just looking though the CWCki forums, or even when I'm about to post something? Or maybe it's just the shitty internet access in the place where I recently moved into? It's a bare-bones co-op where 30-or-so people are all vying for internet with perpetually only 1-2 bars.


You're one of the first persons to complain about random logouts in a while.

Authentication works like this.
You supply username and password.
If it matches, the server sends you a unique message (based on your IP) that your browser stores.
Every time you load a page, you supply your username and the unique message.

If you:
1) Clear your cookies, or
2) Change your IP (it makes the message invalid)

It kills the "auth token" which logs you out.

Ensure your browser isn't deleting cookies, and if you're on a shitty network, your IP may be changing constantly.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 24, 2014)

Null said:


> You're one of the first persons to complain about random logouts in a while.
> 
> Authentication works like this.
> You supply username and password.
> ...



The thing is, I stay logged into my Facebook, email, Amazon, etc. with no problem unless I specifically log myself out of those. It must be the shitty network. I have an ethernet cable with me. If I plug my laptop into the wall with it, would it make my connection more stable?


----------



## Holdek (Aug 24, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> The thing is, I stay logged into my Facebook, email, Amazon, etc. with no problem unless I specifically log myself out of those.


I have to check the box that says, "Keep me logged in," so make sure you are checking that.



Mourning Dove said:


> I have an ethernet cable with me. If I plug my laptop into the wall with it, would it make my connection more stable?


Probably.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm getting these errors, site has been running like shite all day and now won't even work for longer than a couple minutes


----------



## Null (Aug 28, 2014)

Melchett said:


> I'm getting these errors, site has been running like shite all day and now won't even work for longer than a couple minutes


You are literally the only one reporting errors. It must be an issue with the cloudflare node for Great Britian.

Is anyone else from Western Europe experiencing similar problems?


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Aug 28, 2014)

I was getting those yesterday, but only when I was writing PMs. They just kept popping up every few minutes, the site worked fine otherwise except for like one time.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been getting them on and off all week, and I'm in California. They never last long, but it is annoying.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 29, 2014)

Null said:


> You are literally the only one reporting errors. It must be an issue with the cloudflare node for Great Britian.
> 
> Is anyone else from Western Europe experiencing similar problems?



I was at a couple of points last night.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Sep 5, 2014)

Past 20 or so minutes things have been a bit on the butt side for me, the errors all said the forum was autistic and not socializing with the Toronto cloudflare.


----------

